# Successful



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Boy the excitement really starts now. The little yellow card with SUCCESSFUL printed on it came today. I got hunt 101 first hunt. How about you hunters?


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

I got my little yellow card today too.I'll be hunting in the Alanta area (second hunt).Unit AA #103.Its time to plan my week vacation and pattern the old 12 ga.


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2000)

got mine. hunt 101. four years straight. oh, when will it end?

good luck to everyone


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

I received my little yellow card as well ... And why be different than the others so far...my hunt is also 101!

Doughboy and David,
If you see a record book Tom don't shoot it. He is my pet so please contact me to take care of the deal 

Just kidding 

Good luck to all!!!!!


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

I just got back from the mail box and was happy to see my little yellow post card also. I got my first choice and the first hunt week......SnS


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Mine came today. hunt# 0233 ( May 7th - 31st ) 
Not my first choice, still, better than nothing.
How about a few late season tips.


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

I got my little card today also Hunt 0199, the first season.


----------



## JasonTheOutdoorsMan (Dec 16, 2000)

me and my dad got ours today also, hunt 208. i am so happy my first turkey hunt. but there is a problem. on my yellow card it has me as a non-resident when i am a resident. what should i do?? any help would be nice.

Jason


----------



## Buckmaster (Sep 17, 2000)

I got my card today too!! But it is PINK  
Oh well maybe I can get an left over one on the 29th. 
And this was going to be my first year hunting them too.
Wish me luck on the 29th.!


----------



## arrowlaucher (Dec 20, 2000)

Wheres mine! well maybe in mondays mail?


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Looks like we are going to be in the woods at the same time, and in the same area #199


----------



## Dangler (Mar 24, 2000)

My buddy called at 2 and said his wife got her card, so I stood by my mailbox for an hour and a half waiting for the mail. When the carrier handed it to me, no card. Guess I'll have to wait for Monday.

Maybe pink cards are general hunts and yellow are private land?

Congrats to y'all, and hey Tony! Late season worked for you last year, so why apply for first season? Stupid question, eh. You're itchin' to get out first day like I am!


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

got my pink card today. won't be turkey huntin on the opener of trout. I guess I will just have to fish a little more. oh well.


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Well Dan it's like this. I know it can be done on the late hunt thats for sure, but I think I'm deathly allergic to mosquitoes LOL

*Late season tip:* Concentrate hunting the open grassy areas with newly budded seed stems...Turkeys love them grass seed tops!!!


----------



## riverratt (Mar 1, 2001)

got mine and my sons yellow card today.we got are second choice which isn't all that bad.just hope i can put my son on a nice tom,this will be his first hunt.he's pretty excited already.good luck to all and have a safe hunt.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Trout,

The official date to be notified is Mon. 3-19-01. I'd look for it in the mail Monday. I just got mine Saturday. I pulled my first choice of hunt 114, area K 4-30 through 5-6.


----------



## Baydog (Feb 19, 2000)

Got my card too! Hunt number 219 in area T. Going to scout a lot, because I will have only have two days to hunt. Good luck to all. BAYDOG


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Son and I got the 2nd hunt in L


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I got mine, but Ruth's did not come yet. We signed up together, as a group. I'm sure we both got it but hers ended up mailing in a later batch.

Cant wait.

we went out bustin clays yesterday. Has nothing to do with turkeys but it get some gun time in. Ruth hit about 30% and I hit 60% but she has a brand new shotgun and the one I used was new to me so we didn't do so bad. We'll be getting better as the weather warms and we put in more time. 

the patterns are just fine for the turks. C ya after the birds are on ice.


----------



## pheasantguy (Jun 21, 2000)

I got my first choice, first season. I'll be hunting in Unit S. I'm a little worried though as I'm not locating any of the turkeys I saw or heard during the fall!


----------



## rooster (Jan 25, 2000)

Mine came Saturday. First hunt area "Y".
Let the dog out this morning before work and boy O'boy was the woods alive. I heard the hens talking and the toms responding in four different areas.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I got my little yellow card on Saturday, 3/17; this is only the second time I have been drawn in 12 years of applying. Was drawn for area Q, and my dates are May 14-31. Don't know if that was my first choice, or whether or not this is a good time of year to hunt them. Time to dig out the turkey calls, turkey hunting videos, and turkey hunting books and get busy. Figures; I just packed all my camo clothing away until next duck season.

Hey, Trout! You feel like playing "guide" for a weekend?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Yeah Buddy!!! Unit K, 1st. hunt. On a side note, I'll get back from turkey camp on Sunday and than will leave on that Thursday for my WI turkey hunt. I think it will be a fun week....


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

3 out of 5 of my party didn't get any of their choices, including me!! Yuck!! Is it a completely random draw, or is there priority given to individuals that didn't get their first choice last year? Is there any chance that we could get leftover licenses?


----------



## Brock (Oct 27, 2000)

Got it! Unit R second week, which was my first choice.
Life is good!


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

Well Tom222 and I got the ole' pink card, so I think were going to try the late season this time around.
I knew my run on sucsessful draws was going to end sometime, I just wish it didnt have to happen this year.


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Hey Steve Brandle! Mine is for unit K hunt 114 same week as you. Now I know who it will be cutting on the next hill. Send a Tom my way will ya?


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

No card in the mail but DNR Web Site says I'm successful. Will be the first hunt in three years. Will have to practice up on my calling.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I got my first choice, hunt #0229 area Y 4/30/01 to 5/6/01. Doesn't look like I'll have to worry about any of you guys shooting my turkey before me. I haven't seen anyone from my area post here yet.
Good Luck


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

We all got them. Wife and daughter both got unit F 04/30/01 now just tring to figure out who goes first. Seen nine toms today hope they stay around till then for the gals. Me I got the last one but no matter cause if the girls score I'm going with my bow.........marty


----------



## BIGTHUNDERSTICK (Jan 10, 2001)

SURPRIZE!!!!! BOTH MY SONS GOT THIER PERMITS SATURDAY AND I THOUGHT I WAS OUT OF IT BUT I GOT MINE TODAY!!!!!!SO I WILL HUNT WITH THE OLDEST SON THE 1ST WEEK AND CALL FOR THE YOUNGEST SON THE SECOND WEEK. CAN NOT ASK FOR ANYMORE THAN THAT.WE ALL GOT OUR 1ST CHIOCES.     
JOHN


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

CONGRATS!!!! John and sons. I hope you all have a enjoyable and safe hunt and I want to see them pics..))))))))


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

An the Doughboy's daughter now is about to become a first time Turkey Huntress. She got her card today for the thumb area on private land first hunt.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 11, 2000)

Found out I was successful today on the internet. Hunt #220 unit T 4/30-5/6. I can't wait, this is my first turkey hunt. 

The DNR has my old address, is there anyway to update them on the new address?, so I get notified in the mail. I haven't been at the old address in almost 4 years.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

First time applying, got my first turkey permit, and got my first choice!! I got a general permit for the port huron area--forgot the hunt number, for the7th to the 13th. (that was my first choice since I wont' get home from college till the 4th) Can't wait--maybe I'll get a crack at that hen with a 8 inch beard I video taped during bow season!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

After a really crappy day I got a couple good pieces of news today. 1) I got the happy yellow card in the mail from the DNR today, 2) My Dad called me at work and said he got his too!
My dad is a lifetime hunter, but we will get to experience turkey hunting as rookies together this year.
I am a happy man!
Good luck to everyone!
-Amos


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Congrats to you Amos and your dad and all the first time turkey hunters out there and especially to them young jake hunters, Doughboy. I hope you all have a great and safe hunt this spring. 
When them toms come in gobbling and strutting and drumming you will know why it's been one of my best kept secerts for years and you new turkey hunters will be back in the woods every spring there after!
Da Yooper, My advice is to let that hen walk even though she is legal because she has a beard. That hen will have a better chance at rearing her more than normal poults than a regular hen and they say the bearded hen will maybe produce multi bearded gobblers and she won't be able to even do any of that if you kill her.
Shooting a hen in the spring is not just shooting the one bird, but maybe 12 to 15 new birds that would be added to the flock that summer.
Shoot a gobbling and strutting tom and you will thank me for the advice and be helping our flock at the same time. Thanks...SnS


----------



## RUPP (Jan 23, 2000)

Yup!

We received the little yellow cards yesterday.
Buddy and I will be going up near Evart for the third year. We can go a bit earlier this time, so maybe those toms will be a little more responsive to calls than they were last spring.

Good luck everyone,
RUPP


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2001)

I got my card monday. I was kind of dissapointed to get the 233 hunt but hey I'll be out. My grandparents have some good property in Roscommon county. I Can't wait to get out. Last year mtnman198 went with me and he got a nice tom. He better let me get mine this year since I let him have his last year.


Good Luck to everyone


----------

